# Ate a rock



## alodude (Oct 28, 2010)

This morning I noticed my little goldfish had a pebble stuck in its mouth. He was swimming frenetically about the tank, unable to get it out.

I had a good laugh at first because his mouth looked like the rubber part of a plunger, but then felt sorry for him and immediately fixed the problem by taking him out of the water, and pulling the pebble out of his mouth with a pair of tweezers. 

In he went, after the operation, and now is swimming around the tank and acting his normal, happy self.


I wanted share this story with you goldfish lovers.

cheers


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

nice story 

I wish you could "like" posts, I mean so often I find myself posting either things like "thats great" or some variation of "the guy/girl who posted above is right on the money and you should listen to him/her", you know stuff that could easily be summed up by liking a post. Though I guess this forum's setup probably doesnt allow for it or it would already have it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I know, it seem lames to post "I agree". But it does give an clue that advice isn't ridiculous.


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

What a nice thing to do for your little fishy!

I had a cat once that slipped his neck into a metal ring, and couldn't get it out. He ran wildly around the yard in a panic, until I got hold of him and took it off. Happy kitty from then on.

Love stories like this ...

-- someonefishy


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Agreed, Corwin. I blame facebook for how I constantly scan this page for a "like" button.

Someonefishy, I once had a kitten that got his head stuck in a mayonnaise jar! It was actually really hilarious, sinse the jar was so much heavier than the cat. But it was no fun washing all the veggie oil, mayo, butter, and olive oil off his neck when we finally got him unstuck...

Alodude, I can imagine that was funny. But I still think I'd be terrified to fix it sinse fish are so delicate....


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol from what i have noticed goldfish often pick up rocks in their mouth and spit them out IDK why but sounds like your fish just "bit off more than he could chew" haha


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

His eyes were bigger than his stomach.. or mouth.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I had a gourami do this in a tank a decade ago. Unfortunately it was over night so I didnt see what had happened. In the morning I woke up and the weight of the stone had him anchored to the tank floor, head down tail up, I was shocked and heartbroken. Havent had a fish do it since thankfully! Glad you were able to save your little fishy


----------



## sarah13 (Apr 27, 2011)

my goldfish did that 3 times this week and i had to do the same thing i was so afraid hes ok now you should try smaller gravel or sand


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work saving him.

This is a prime example folks why if you keep goldfish to ALWAYS buy larger gravel pieces. They sift thru the gravel all day looking for food, accidents happen.


----------

